# My Most Recommended Recordings of Works from the TC Project - 66 - 70



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

.

*66. Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 in F, op. 68 "Pastoral"*
*Conductor:* Böhm 
*Orchestra:* Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	
(1971)









*67. Ravel: Shéhérazade*
*Conductor*: Ansermet
*Soloist:* Crespin
*Orchestra:* L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande	
(1963)









*68. Mahler: Symphony No. 9*
*Conductor:* Karajan 
*Orchestra:* Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	
(1982)









*69. Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85*
*Conductor:* Barbirolli 
*Soloist:* Du Pré
*Orchestra:* London Symphony Orchestra	
(1965)









*70. Mozart: String Quintet #4 in G minor, K. 516*
*Violin:* Heifetz
*Violin:* Baker
*Viola:* Primrose
*Viola:* Majewski
*Cello:* Piatigorsky
(1961)


----------

